# can't renew ip address



## charpam1 (Mar 27, 2008)

i installed a router and a wireless usb adapter to my computer. i was able to do a ipconfig /release, but it will not get the ip address when i do ipconfig / renew. i have disconnected the modem,router,and computer including power down and resetting everthing but i still cant not get an ip address on my desktop. my laptop can access the internet wirelessly.


----------



## caiman2 (Jan 25, 2008)

are you sure to have an active dhcp on your network ?


----------



## gelrev (Mar 28, 2008)

aren't ip adds supposed to be given by your ISP?


----------



## VazT (May 30, 2007)

No, your router should be setup with DHCP and assigning IP's automatically. Your ISP probably uses DHCP to assign IP's but you only get one. Your router is what provides you with additional IP's usually in the 192.168.x.x range.

make sure you have a link light on the NIC on your PC (should be 2 lights blinking) and make sure the network cable is plugged in securely. then check your TCP/IP settings and make sure they are set to obtain IP address automatically.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## thyfuzz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi John Will, I realize I'm not the original poster but I am having a problem with my wireless adapter and the wireless router at my new house I just moved into. I think it might be because my adapter is old and the router is relatively new, but if you have any advice on how to get it working i'd appreciate it.

Here's my info: Country is US
ISP is Cox Communications
Modem is Motorola SB5120 Surf Board Cable Modem
Router is Netgear RandeMax Next Wireless -N Router WNR834B v2
Wireless adapter is Netgear MA111 Adapter
Not sure if it is wep, wpa, or wpa2
HP Pavilion 8760c
The problem that comes up is it can't renew IP address, have not tried plugging straight into the router because my ethernet card doesn't work anymore. It says contact network manager but none of my roommates know what to do. None of the other computers have experienced this, although one of my roomies who moved in before me said he had to get a new wireless adapter, I'm trying to avoid that and find a solution with my adapter.

Here's the other info that you said you would like to see:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Benjamin Walker>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Benjamin Walker>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Benjamin Walker>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.46.242] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
FUZZ <00> UNIQUE Registered
FUZZ <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Benjamin Walker>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FUZZ
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HP EN1207D-TX PCI 10/100 Fast Ethern
et Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-B5-76-E8-F4

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR MA111 802.11b Wireless USB A
dapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-5B-90-83-BE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.46.242
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::209:5bff:fe90:83be%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-2E-F2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.46.242%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Benjamin Walker>

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## thyfuzz (Jul 27, 2008)

I found out what security they use and it's wpa.


----------



## krishananda (Jul 26, 2008)

thyfuzz, you are using an ipv6 address, disable the ipv6 and use only ipv4


----------



## thyfuzz (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Krishananda, but I'm inexperienced with this sort of thing, how do I change from ipv6 to ipv4?


----------



## krishananda (Jul 26, 2008)

type the following in the command prompt:

*netsh int ipv6 uninstall*


----------



## thyfuzz (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks again Krishananda, but it didn't work, still same problem as before of "can't renew ip address." Any other ideas? I think my wireless adapter is just too old for this router.


----------



## d25436 (Jul 29, 2008)

The w/l adapter that you are using is quite an old one & WPA is fairly a newer kind of security.
Your adapter might not be able to suport WPA security. 
Try changing the security option to WEP


----------



## thyfuzz (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you d25436, that was it! It's working great now.


----------

